# Co-sleeper vs Side car crib??



## Curlyfry7 (Jun 20, 2007)

How does one decide which will be better??

We did not co-sleep with my son, although we still go in his room and sleep with him on the queen mattress on the floor when he needs it. This new babe however, I feel we will co-sleep with. So we are trying to decide which would be a better option. Of course we would prefer not to spend the money for the co-sleeper (and which one??) if we don't have to, but we can afford it, so that is not the deciding factor.

We have DS's crib, but I am concerned about the layout of the room with it side-carred to the king-size bed. However, it MAY make transitioning her to the crib by herself easier, if/when we decide to do that.

So how did you decide?? Pros and cons?? Thanks- I am really feeling the urge to get moving on our plans.

Kelly


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

Side car crib, no doubt. I have a cosleeper and really, really wanted to love it, but you may as well have a bassinet or something, IMO--you have to sit up, pick baby up, nurse, and then put baby back down for every nighttime feed. With a crib, you can just roll over, nurse and fall asleep yourself. Much better value for $.


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

I chose the crib just because she won't outgrow it for a while. The cosleeper you would have 3-6 months max.


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XanaduMama* 
Side car crib, no doubt. I have a cosleeper and really, really wanted to love it, but you may as well have a bassinet or something, IMO--you have to sit up, pick baby up, nurse, and then put baby back down for every nighttime feed. With a crib, you can just roll over, nurse and fall asleep yourself. Much better value for $.









Yes, this exactly. Our co-sleeper was just a big holder of books, diapers, wipe, etc. Never a baby. Ds would wake if I tried to move him into the co-sleeper. We now have a side-car crib. Much, much better.


----------



## pooppants (Dec 3, 2007)

we used a co-sleeper well until i had to lower it into the equivalent of a playpen and i couldn't transition her without waking her
we are currently sleeping together on a king mattress on the floor but i worry about her waking without me and crawling off
she is almost 11 months
how does a sidecar crib work?
any other suggestions
many thanks


----------



## tuscany123 (Feb 15, 2004)

Side car crib is the best! We did it with DD, and now we are doing it with DS. No need to buy a co-sleeper that LO will grow out of, you'll get so much more mileage out of the crib. Easier for you to side lie nurse, without lifting your LO into you bed. Now I just slide DS over and onto my boob, and we both fall back to sleep within minutes. It's easy to slide him back over too, without waking him up, although he does spend a major portion of the night in bed.


----------



## josh&davesmomme (Feb 24, 2006)

i agree with the others we love our side car, a cosleeper is not flush with your bed so you have to pick up baby to nurse where a side car you can roll toward baby and nurse laying down, the crib holds to a much higher weight and height and the sides are much higher or could be set up that way so the little one couldn't flip out when becoming mobile


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

if i have another babe we going to start out with a side car! we started with a cosleeper with ds and now have a side carred crib and really like it.


----------



## Curlyfry7 (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Well, good...that's one less thing to buy! we'll spend some time over the next couple of months figuring out how to rearrange the bedroom so the crib will fit, but we have time to do that. My DH will be happy as well.

Kelly


----------



## allborntogrow (Dec 31, 2007)

*


----------



## motherbirth (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for this thread because I was starting to second-guess the idea of the cosleeper too.

If you side-car a crib, what do you do for naps? You've removed the side of the crib that goes up, right? So do you put a guard rail on the crib if the baby is napping without you?


----------



## robertandenith (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *motherbirth* 
If you side-car a crib, what do you do for naps? You've removed the side of the crib that goes up, right? So do you put a guard rail on the crib if the baby is napping without you?









:


----------

